# [SOLVED] nvidia-340.96 in conflitto con xorg-server-1.18.0

## messana

Buongiorno a tutti vorrei sapere come posso risolvere questo problema. La mia scheda nvida è una gt240 e necessita di drivers 340.96 e comunque non >=341.0.0.

Quando ho installato l'xorg-x11 non è stato installato il drivers nvida allora ho tentato a farlo manualmente infatto avevo già mascherato le versioni non compatibili con la mia scheda nvidia.

Malgrado ciò non sono riuscito e nel terminale ho trovato l'indicazione di dare il seguente comando:emerge --backtrack=30 -uDNv @world

Mi sono ritrovato installato perchè ho accettato il drivers 361.28 e malgrado il mascheramento l'unico drivers che mi viene proposto è questo. Sicuramente ho pasticciato ed è un peccato perchè avrei finito il lavoro. Avete da darmi un consiglio?

Grazie della vostra attenzione buo week end.Last edited by messana on Sun Oct 30, 2016 7:01 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Come hai mascherato le versioni non compatibili? Cosa riporta il comando 

```
# emerge -pv nvidia-drivers
```

EDIT: Ho chiesto di spostare il thread nel forum italiano, questo e' solo per lingua inglese  :Very Happy: 

----------

## messana

Scrivo a mano perchè sono stato assediato da mio figlio ed un suo amichetto che devono giocare a minecraft in rete locale...  :Wink: 

[ebuild R #] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28:0/361: :gentoo USE="X acpi driver kms multilib -gtke -pax_kernel -static-libs -uvm" 0 KiB

Ho mascherato con echo ">x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96" >> /etc/portage/package,mask/nvidia.drivers

Domanda se maschero in /etc/portage/package.mask/package.mask il risultato è lo stesso vero?

Cmq il sistema è copletamente aggiornato e coerente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se ti ritorna questo vuol dire che hai sbagliato a mascherare le nuove versioni. Per mascherare le versioni maggiori di >=341.0.0 il comando e' questo

```
# echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

o se package.mask e' una directory

```
# echo ">=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-341.0" >> /etc/portage/package.mask/nvidia
```

----------

## messana

Non cambia niente continua con quella versione di driver. Non mi era mai successo....

Anche mascherando quel singolo driver portage me lo ripropone come se il file /package.mask/nviida o /package.mask/package.mask venisse ignorato. Eppure ho in funzione il kernel gentoo-sources4.4.26 e mascherato i successivi.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *messana wrote:*   

> Non cambia niente continua con quella versione di driver. Non mi era mai successo....
> 
> Anche mascherando quel singolo driver portage me lo ripropone come se il file /package.mask/nviida o /package.mask/package.mask venisse ignorato. Eppure ho in funzione il kernel gentoo-sources4.4.26 e mascherato i successivi.

 

Prova a guardare se non hai da qualche altra parte, ovvero nei vari /etc/portage/package.*, qualcosa che smaschera i driver nvidia che hai mascherato

----------

## messana

Trovato i pasticci nel package.unmask e da qui torno al problema originale. Conflitto fra nvidia-drivers-340.96 e >xorg-server-17.9999 e cmq se maschero il 18 non va bene ugualmente...

Più tardi fornisco maggiori informazioni.

```
(chroot) ubimex / # emerge -DNua @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -libinput -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -amdgpu -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nouveau -nv (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx (-tegra) -tga -trident -tseng -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4  USE="glamor ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96  USE="X acpi multilib tools -pax_kernel -uvm" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4  USE="glamor ipv6 suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.18[udev] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                     ^^^^                                                                                                                                      

    x11-base/xorg-server:0/1.18.4= required by (x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.8.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.4:0/1.17.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.17.99:= required by (x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.96:0/340::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^^^ ^                                                                                                                                                                    

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(chroot) ubimex / # 
```

----------

## messana

Buongiorno a tutti, per tirare fuori le gambe da questo problema ho sudato le sette camicie (visto che sono un principiante allo sbaraglio). Il drivers della scheda video gt240 nvidia disponibile (340.96) non è compatibile con xorg-server-1.18.0, per risolvere il problema basta mettere in /etc/package.keywords/package.keywords il driver =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-340.98 e poi inserire il solito in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

----------

